# can bee harm a chicken rabbit or goat?



## WoolyWabbits (Jun 11, 2011)

do bees harm any of these animals, cause im thinking of getting some and if they do, sianora to that idea.


----------



## 1littlefarmer (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't know if any of these animals have particular allergies to bee venom but I've had one chicken get stung and, while she had a good amount of swelling (she was stung on the side of the head), she recovered just fine.    I keep my hives (5) on top of my chicken coop and they leave the chickens alone.  I think as long as the animals can't get in the way of the approach pattern of the bees you would be ok.


----------



## WoolyWabbits (Jun 12, 2011)

thanks!!!


----------



## dbunni (Jun 12, 2011)

Any animal can have an allergic reaction to bees.  It is all in the animal's make up.  Had a friend loose a top show rabbit to bee sting.  Personally lost an awsome show dog because she decided to dig in a ground nest!  That said, keep the hives far away and enjoy.  It only takes one to do damage and I'm sure there is at least one flitting around the property right now!  My neighbors have several hives and they don't bother my animals.


----------



## BarredBuff (Jun 12, 2011)

I have all of these except the goats and no one gets bothered. Really they all fit together for an SS homestead....


----------

